# We need to fund this.



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

We need to fund a computer program that can take all the colors and lighting of a picture and be like: "HORSE IS BAY. NOT BROWN" "HORSE IS A SILVER BAY" "HORSE HAS SPLASH AND TOBIANO" "HORSE IS PHOTOSHOPPED"

We can just upload pictures and BAM it tells us exactly. Let's pull some strings, make a few deals; kidnap a scientist, the color gurus on here, a computer nerd and let's GET THIS FUNDED. No more having to take super uplclose random pictures of markings and noses and white spots! 


Hahaha!!


:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## CrossCountry (May 18, 2013)

This gave me a good laugh! :lol: :clap: But that would be amazing if it was real, I'd use it for sure.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

It's called genetic testing


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Well genetic testing isn't instant. That's what this was about, it was supposed to be funny! Lol


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I meant my comment as an lol. It would definitely be useful, I just like the option of "if you want to do it do this and if not figure it out yourself" guaranteed answers are too easy!! (I will regret that comment! )


----------



## NorthernHorse (Jan 11, 2013)

WE NEED AN APP FOR THIS ... lol
Snap a pic with your phone and instant result. If something like that ever existed, id be all up in that


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

OT but I know an Appaloosa whose show name is "There's an App for that" LOL


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Lol!! I would ride that horse in a show outfit that looks like an iPhone XD


----------



## quinn (Nov 8, 2013)

love this! I think the app should also include a tab called "suggested tack colors"
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

We have NDappy and Chillaa they are as good as any app IMO . Not to mention a few other members that are as good.
I think we need to fund and publish a book the two of them author. I would buy it and still have to post to ask question. Shalom


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

that would work !! I would use it. even if you had to download a photo onto the computer .
Forget the book.. I like the simplest way..


----------

